# Has anyone been to the Old Soukh at Bur Dubai?



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

What kind of stuff do they sell?

I'm looking for Arabian jewelled handbags


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> What kind of stuff do they sell?
> 
> I'm looking for Arabian jewelled handbags


one word "karama"


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

bigdave said:


> one word "karama"



Sorry, what?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Sorry, what?


do you live in Dubai?
karama, its a place to shop and they have any kind of handbag you could ever need/want ..


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

bigdave said:


> do you live in Dubai?
> karama, its a place to shop and they have any kind of handbag you could ever need/want ..




Yes, I do live in Dubai. Just Googled Karama thanks - is this place by the Old Soukh where the riverboats are, or is it somewhere else? 


Sorry about all the questions.


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

bigdave said:


> do you live in Dubai?
> karama, its a place to shop and they have any kind of handbag you could ever need/want ..



Karama was a bad shout. It was full of fakes., I was looking for traditional stuff


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

then go to the damn mall..


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

bigdave said:


> then go to the damn mall..




lol.., I wasnt having a crack at u. I was just posting this to be helpful to others


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

lol hahahaha


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

good thread


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> lol.., I wasnt having a crack at u. I was just posting this to be helpful to others


well I was having a crack at you..
everyone and there cousin knows what karama is and what they sell. Its in the papers, on the net, you hear people talking about it, ect.. It has a cult following. I mean how did you not know what karama is? do you ever leave your apartment or villa? I just find it silly.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> well I was having a crack at you..
> everyone and there cousin knows what karama is and what they sell. Its in the papers, on the net, you hear people talking about it, ect.. It has a cult following. I mean how did you not know what karama is? do you ever leave your apartment or villa? I just find it silly.



rofl harsh


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

cold bloooooded


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

marc, is that a canibus leaf? do you happen to be a conosoure(sp) of things green? ohhh i would love you long time if sooooo..


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

in one word. YES, but since I moved here, NO.....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

blahhhhhhhhhhh doesnt this crap suck...i cant wait to go back to the states on holiday.. nonstop till i get on the plane to come back..


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hahhaahhaha lol. i have to go back to London every month or so, even if its for a day lol...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

ahhh can i go with you one time lol...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah sure, i have it ready for me as soon as i land lol, friends no the drill...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

marc said:


> yeah sure, i have it ready for me as soon as i land lol, friends no the drill...



yeah same here as soon as i get out of this place for a vacation, worst thing about dubai


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i know, omg this place would be so amazing if you could. but maybe more crime, oh well lol..


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah with all those shisha places too, can turn arabic tradition into crime


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i was going to go to Amsterdam from Dubai on emirates or KLM for ''business'' but i dont think its a good idea lol, 

more expensive but i would do DXB-LHR-AMS-LHR-DXB...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

my brother lives in london, keeps telling me to come over and spend some time in a real city. maybe i should go for a week while the market is dead!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, its cheaper to fly back and go shopping in London, then go to Mall Of emirates..

you can get some great deals at the moment, everyone is closing down even on regent . oxford street.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

lol yeah, my brother told me people all over europe are flocking to london for cheap shopping, he says it is kinda depressing. he works at hsbc and half his friends got laid off past few months. he did mention there are great deals right now, i was also looking into computer prices and it is almost like going to the US building a computer then coming back here is cheaper than buying a computer here


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I was there 3 weeks ago, i went for that reason, i refuse to buy anything here, such a rip off.... 

my dad works for BA as well so it costs me 60 GBP return flight anyway, you cant even get t-shirts for that price here...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

oh you loser.. hook a brother up.. you know you want to hang with an american (LOL)..
dude tell me the next time you are going i would love to tag along, or should i say toke along. mwhahaha


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

lol, i haven't checked ticket prices lately but i assume they must be cheap nowadays


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hahahahahaha

flights 60 GBP
Green 100 GBP
Munchies 200 GBP
toking with bigdave and Jander - Priceless.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

dude wheres my car
I havent toked in 4 months.. I might just fall out.. lol no tolerance, its left my soul


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

rofl the pricing is also priceless


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

bigdave said:


> well I was having a crack at you..
> everyone and there cousin knows what karama is and what they sell. Its in the papers, on the net, you hear people talking about it, ect.. It has a cult following. I mean how did you not know what karama is? do you ever leave your apartment or villa? I just find it silly.



Hang on a second mate.., I have no interest in Karama, and didnt ask anyone about the place.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Hang on a second mate.., I have no interest in Karama, and didnt ask anyone about the place.



I think you are looking for 'Omani' bags, the metallic ones with beading? You could try the shops in the backstreets of Deira or Bur Dubai (avoid Karama as it is just full of cheap & nasty tat), or the Antiques Museum (which doesn't sell antiques nor is it a museum!) in Al Quoz. There is also a shop in the Al Qasr hotel that sells this type of thing, but probably with massive mark ups.

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

SOUK AL BAHAR - AMAZING!

Left Bank on Friday night and then BANG! - New Hot spot in Dubai!!!! amazing... unreal...


----------

